# Forum Mobile Apps for iPhone, iPad and Android Devices!



## Janet H

*Rejoice! *After a long wait forum members can finally surf the board with our    Custom App for iPhone, iPad, and Android Devices.  This App is FREE and    will help you stay in touch and up to date, while on the go. Once you  have downloaded it you should be able to log in and post from your  mobile device.  You will use the same login and password as you would  from your computer to access the forum.

To download your free app:

Itunes users click here!

Android users click here!

Look for future support for other devices such as Blackberry and Windows    Mobile and thanks for waiting so patiently for these mobile apps


----------



## GB

Woohoo!!! Awesome. I have been waiting for this. I'm posting from the app right now. Way to go guys. You just keep elevating DC to the next level. Thanks!


----------



## GB

Is there any way to get the power users page to be listed as a page to view in the app?


----------



## forty_caliber

This is fantastic!   GREAT JOB!!!  Way to go DC. 

​
.40


----------



## Janet H

GB said:


> Is there any way to get the power users page to be listed as a page to view in the app?



GB, I think it's likely the power users page will not work but can pass along the request.  If you click on the the button that says current you can get most recently posted to threads which is some help.


----------



## GB

Thanks Janet. I had a feeling it wouldn't work, but it was worth asking. Current will certainly work though.


----------



## roadfix

Excellent.  I just installed it in my new Itouch.


----------



## GB

Every time I go to DC from an email link on my iPhone it pops up a box telling me there is an app available now and to click OK to download it or click cancel to never see this message again. I have the app and have clicked both OK and cancel, but still get the message every single time.


----------



## JMediger

I had it on my iPad but took it off because it kept telling me there were new responses to the threads I posted in but couldn't ever find them and the red number on my home screen really bugged me.  Is there a way that screen could be more like the user cp button we see when we go on line?  Does that make sense?


----------



## bakechef

Thank you, just loaded on my Android phone.  This will make navigation a little easier!


----------



## Alix

Got mine on my new Android too. Still trying to figure out how to do stuff on there though.


----------



## LPBeier

I will get DH to put it on my new Android, but since I have my new netbook with mobile internet I will probably use it more.

Wow, lots of huge changes while I was gone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I will get DH to put it on my new Android, but since I have my new netbook with mobile internet I will probably use it more.
> 
> Wow, lots of huge changes while I was gone!


 
Hi!!!


----------



## deepfryerdan

Sweet action- Now I can get my DC on anywhere I go!


----------



## Littlechef

I've been enjoying this app on my Iphone for a few weeks now and I LOVE IT!


----------



## deepfryerdan

First post from the app.. So cool!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

OK, fellow android users, how on earth did you log in and post? I see nothing anywhere for logging in or posting. I swear I usually figure this stuff out on my own but I'm not finding anything.


----------



## bakechef

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> OK, fellow android users, how on earth did you log in and post? I see nothing anywhere for logging in or posting. I swear I usually figure this stuff out on my own but I'm not finding anything.



I just pressed the button with the lines on it on my phone and I think that is where the login button is.  Although it may have asked me to login the first time I started the app.  If all else fails, uninstall the app and reinstall.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

bakechef said:


> I just pressed the button with the lines on it on my phone and I think that is where the login button is.  Although it may have asked me to login the first time I started the app.  If all else fails, uninstall the app and reinstall.



OK, thanks.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ha, woot! Look out world, I'm mobile! Thanks again!


----------



## FrankZ

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ha, woot! Look out world, I'm mobile! Thanks again!




Oh this can't be good.  

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

When travelling to or from, I use my Android Samsung Tablet ... it is great for browsing D.C. 

I also have cell phone with internet, however, the keys for typing are too tiny and so I just got the Tablet ... 

Fabulous.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

18.00 Hours - Tuesday May 1st 

Thank you so much for adjusting my little Android, Samsung Galaxy and matching Cell Phone, not too long ago, and now I have automatic D.C. entrance, not having to sign in everytime I open either tablet or cell phone !

Greatly appreciate your assistance, efficiency and techni know how.

Have a lovely day,
Margi Cintrano


----------



## taxlady

Is there a place to post other relevant apps (recipe apps, shopping list apps, etc.) for smart phones and tablets?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Is there a place to post other relevant apps (recipe apps, shopping list apps, etc.) for smart phones and tablets?



I think this is a good start: Cooking Resources - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think this is a good start: Cooking Resources - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


Then  maybe we want to move http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f88/grocery-list-smartphone-app-77185.html#post1092724 over there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Then  maybe we want to move http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f88/grocery-list-smartphone-app-77185.html#post1092724 over there.



done and bumped


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> done and bumped


Thanks PF. I had to search the whole site to find it.


----------



## taxlady

Aargh! Since the most recent update of the mobile app, I can't figure out how to reply to a post. I tried highlighting it and then clicking the three stripes that bring a menu. It's not there.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Aargh! Since the most recent update of the mobile app, I can't figure out how to reply to a post. I tried highlighting it and then clicking the three stripes that bring a menu. It's not there.



I highlight the post and press Quote and then I can reply to quoted post. Or press the menu symbol to reply to the thread, or use Quick Reply at the bottom


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I highlight the post and press Quote and then I can reply to quoted post. Or press the menu symbol to reply to the thread, or use Quick Reply at the bottom


I highlight the post and can't find "Quote". Is the menu symbol the three stripes? It doesn't have reply or quick reply. I can't find reply or quick reply anywhere on the page.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I highlight the post and can't find "Quote". Is the menu symbol the three stripes? It doesn't have reply or quick reply. I can't find reply or quick reply anywhere on the page.




On my iPad, it's all there.  The "reply" is down at the bottom, and when I highlight a post, the option for "quote" is there.  Maybe the Android app is different?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> On my iPad, it's all there.  The "reply" is down at the bottom, and when I highlight a post, the option for "quote" is there.  Maybe the Android app is different?


I don't remember what it was like before the update, but I used to be able to reply to a thread. I don't remember where the buttons were or if it was on a menu, but I could reply, and I think I could quote.

And yes, I am using the Android version.


----------



## Dawgluver

Could your "reply" somehow be buried at the bottom of your screen?  I just looked at my iPhone, the app is a bit different than on the tablet.  To quote, you tap on the message, and it gives you a menu which includes "quote".


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Could your "reply" somehow be buried at the bottom of your screen?  I just looked at my iPhone, the app is a bit different than on the tablet.  To quote, you tap on the message, and it gives you a menu which includes "quote".


I tried pulling the page up, in case it was hidden at the bottom. I tried highlighting and "quote" isn't one of the options on the menu. All I get on the menu, when I highlight a post is:


Send author a message
Report
Copy post content
Copy post URL
View author's profile
Open in Browser
And I see three squares, not lines, for the menu. If I click those without a post highlighted I see:



 Refresh
Share
Web View
Copy URL


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm.  Then Android is totally different from iStuff.  When I tap on a post, it has quote, edit, share, more.  Just a light tap, no holding like you would to highlight.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  Then Android is totally different from iStuff.  When I tap on a post, it has quote, edit, share, more.  Just a light tap, no holding like you would to highlight.


I think it did before the update.


----------



## GotGarlic

When I tap a post, the top bar changes to include the word Quote and the menu icon (three stacked squares) appears. The third item on the menu is Reply. I'm on my Android phone. 

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> When I tap a post, the top bar changes to include the word Quote and the menu icon (three stacked squares) appears. The third item on the menu is Reply. I'm on my Android phone.
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?


I just tapped this post and the top bar changed to:

a check mark | GotGarlic | SHARE | and then the stacked squares. When I tap the stacked squares, I get the options I listed in a previous post.

It's also giving me other problems. It doesn't think I'm logged in when I want to look at subscribed threads. When I look at the menu on the top left, it says "Discuss Cooking" "taxlady", so I must be logged in. I don't see any option for logging out or in. I guess I better uninstall and re-install it.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Just moved into the 20th century and got an Iphone.  I have downloaded the app, but cannot see what I see on my computer.  "recent discussions".  All it get is the "unread" and when I read it, it goes away.  Help please.


----------



## Dawgluver

GA Home Cook said:


> Just moved into the 20th century and got an Iphone.  I have downloaded the app, but cannot see what I see on my computer.  "recent discussions".  All it get is the "unread" and when I read it, it goes away.  Help please.




Is there an arrow or 3 little horizontal bars up in the left hand corner?  Either tap or swipe to the right, it should bring up a whole menu of stuff, including Timeline, which will give you the current stuff.  The app won't have the same features as the full website.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Is there an arrow or 3 little horizontal bars up in the left hand corner?  Either tap or swipe to the right, it should bring up a whole menu of stuff, including Timeline, which will give you the current stuff.  The app won't have the same features as the full website.



You also have to be logged in to the app in order to see most of the menu items.


----------

